# Spayed Bitch with a Leaky rear end



## Trace Wallace (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi everyone

This is my first post - I have a two and a half year old spayed bitch called Teddy, who seems to have a leaky rear end - happens mostly when she is asleep, she gets up to move and is soaking wet on her back legs and tail, and there is a puddle under her. She seems very embarrassed by this and looks very guilty - poor thing.  She does clean herself a lot, making the hair around her ladies bits very dark in colour. She has been checked by the vet who can find nothing wrong - any suggestions please?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Trace and Teddy

There are a few things you can try, one is something called propalin from the vets which can help some bitches with the problem. You may also find taking her out very frequently will help as sometimes dogs don't remember to empty fully and taking out often will help. Diet can also make a difference to some bitches - I have a friend who has managed this in her girl for years and needs to be really careful with diet. As long as she stays grain free with good quality food her girl is fine, any deviation from this and she will leak.


----------



## Trace Wallace (Jun 23, 2017)

2ndhandgal said:


> Hi Trace and Teddy
> 
> There are a few things you can try, one is something called propalin from the vets which can help some bitches with the problem. You may also find taking her out very frequently will help as sometimes dogs don't remember to empty fully and taking out often will help. Diet can also make a difference to some bitches - I have a friend who has managed this in her girl for years and needs to be really careful with diet. As long as she stays grain free with good quality food her girl is fine, any deviation from this and she will leak.


Hi and thank you so much for your reply.

Teddy is on a fairly strict diet as she seems to have a metabolism problem and can put on weight just by looking at food. We have a 1 acre garden which she has free range of, and has access inside and outside 24 hours a day. 

I wondered if it may be hormone related, as I read a post on here from a few years ago that someone's dog called Tilly had that, but the post ended before any solution was posted.

I will mention the propalin to the vet - thanks again.


----------

